# [H] $$$, Paypal [W] Starship Troopers MI (Primarily M1A4 Power Armor) and other "clas



## Yipyioh (Aug 28, 2011)

*[H] $$$, Paypal [W] Starship Troopers MI (Primarily M1A4 Power Armor) and other "clas*

Simply put, I'm looking for any of the old Mongoose Starship Troopers Power Armor minis, as shown in the picture below. I had a few boxes and absolutely loved what I was getting around to doing with them, but recently before the army was finished my entire collection of models (assembled and in bits) was stolen, so now I am left praying that the good people of Dakka can help me make good on my lost regiment!

I may also be interested in any minis in a similar vein to the Aliens Colonial Marines or Halo Spartans and such. Powered Armor humans are what I'm getting at!

I have a decent budget but it is far from limitless. Make me an offer and we'll see what comes of it!


----------

